# Solved: Cannot Boot from CD - Code 5



## Helter23 (May 3, 2007)

I just bought a new motherboard from Newegg(an Abit I35 Pro) and I installed it in my already working computer and when it first booted i got a bad checksum loading default error so i hit F1 to continue and windows loaded fine and when i tried to install the drivers for the new mobo my comp crashed and now i am stuck in a continual reboot cycle...occasionaly i get the windows loading screen for a split second(as well as a blue screen for a split second, not long enough to read) only to continue the reboot cycle. I reset the CMOS only to get the checksum error again...now i had this same isue on my previous mobo which is why i bought this new one! So i try to boot from my Windows Xp Pro CD only to get CD cannot boot Code 5....i have tried removing ram and plugging in new hard drives to get the CD to boot with no luck, but it worked previously before(its a new copy). I am all out of ideas and would greatly appreciate any suggestions!


----------



## Helter23 (May 3, 2007)

Does this mean that my mobo is faulty and i should return it to Newegg? Or is there somethings i need to alter to get it to work?


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

If you installed a new main board, why would you suspect the board when the problem existed with the previous board.

I would suspect the CD/DVD drive or maybe the cd, itself.

Be sure the CD is good, clean, unscratched, etc. Then be sure the CD drive is good. Connect it to another computer or connect a different CD drive to this one. Also, be sure that all cable connections are fully pressed down into their connectors. You might also swap the cables, themselves.


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

Are you working from a genuine Microsoft CD? If not, it could be an improper burn.


----------



## Helter23 (May 3, 2007)

i am using an official Microsoft CD..the reason i suspected the new motherboard is because this one is unable to boot from the CD or boot up at all anymore unlike my other one...the only thing thats the same is the checksum error...i will try swapping CD/DVD drives and swapping cables to see if that works and get back to you1 Thanks!


----------



## Helter23 (May 3, 2007)

ok now i switched the IDE cables and it recognized the cd and allows me to boot from that, thanks for that, however now when it says "loading windows" from the cd i get the error "stop c0000221 unknown hard error/system root/system32/ntdll.dll" And it has done this with two different hdd plugged in. any suggestions? thanks


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

Already suggested it above; here it is again:
 Be sure the CD is good, clean, unscratched, etc. 
 Then be sure the CD drive is good.
 Connect it to another computer or connect a different CD drive to this one. 
 Also, be sure that all cable connections are fully pressed down into their connectors. You might also swap the cables, themselves.
And I'll add another:
Check the pins on the IDE connector on both the main board and the CD drive. Be sure none are bent or missing.


----------



## Helter23 (May 3, 2007)

sorry for making you double post...i connected another CD/DVD drive to my computer and its working fine now....but does this mean my drives wont work once i boot my comp or once i install the drivers for my mobo they'll recognize them better?....thanks for all your help!!


----------



## Helter23 (May 3, 2007)

ok so it formatted the hard drive but then when it gets to the windows installing screen, i got a blue screen saying "IRQ not less or equal to" so i crashed it and tried again. This time my computer just rebooted itself when i started installing windows!


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

These are all the notes I have on your IRQ error. Just a miscellaneous collection. I'm cooking supper at the moment so this is all I have time for now:

Most common causes:
1. Bad Memory
2. Drivers incompatible with Windows 
3. Digitally unsigned drivers
4: Seems to happen most often with gamers, indicating possible hardware/driver problems. The reasoning is that games seem to push the hardware to its limit.

===== User post below this line =====
>> Re: IRQL NOT LESS OR EQUAL message restarts my Windows 2000 server
I emailed Microsoft, I have copied their reply below. I think it is the BT ADSL driver (that is unsigned) that is causing my problem. I have contacted BT and I'm waiting for a response. I hope this is of some use to you all......

In your case you have indicated that you get the stop error "IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL".

This indicates that you are using a driver that is incompatible with Windows XP.

Most likely as you suggest this is for your BT ADSL modem.

First contact the manufacturer for Windows XP digitally signed drivers for this device and check all other as follows:-

This step-by-step article describes how you can use the Windows XP Signature
Verification tool (Sigverif.exe) to find unsigned drivers and verify device
drivers in Windows XP. This information can be helpful for troubleshooting
system instability, error messages, boot problems, and so on.

Verify Unsigned Device Drivers
------------------------------

1. Click Start, click Run, type "sigverif" (without the quotation marks), and
then click OK.

2. Click Advanced.

3. Click Look for other files that are not digitally signed.

4. In the Look in this folder box, type "x:\Windows\system32\drivers" (without
the quotation marks), where x is the letter of the drive where Windows XP is
installed.

5. On the Logging tab, make sure the Save the file signature verification
results to a log file check box is selected, and then click OK.

6. Click Start.

NOTE: The log file is named Sigverif.txt, and it is saved in the Windows
folder. Third-party drivers that are unsigned are displayed as "Not signed."
Use the drivers in this list as your troubleshooting starting point.

Disable Unsigned Device Drivers
-------------------------------

A common problem is power management features, and Microsoft requires power
management support to certify drivers. Many third-party unsigned drivers lack
this support, resulting in power management problems (such as problems going
into or coming out of hibernation and standby).

After you find unsigned drivers, you can disable them by using any of the
following methods:

- Disable the device in Device Manager (you may have to click Show hidden
devices on the View menu, and then disable the device under the Non-Plug and
Play Drivers branch).

- Uninstall the software that installed the third-party driver by using the
Add/Remove Programs tool in Control Panel.

- Rename the driver in the Winnt\System32\Drivers folder.

Troubleshooting
---------------

If you have multiple unsigned drivers, disable them one at a time. If disabling a
driver resolves the problem, contact the manufacturer of the third-party system
driver for a updated version that is designed to run with Windows XP.

Hopefully this will be of help.
===== User post above this line =====


----------



## Helter23 (May 3, 2007)

I swapped out the memory i was using and put 2 GB of a different brand in and it runs perfectly now...i guess the RAM i was using wasnt compatible with my mobo! Thank you very much for all of your help!!


----------

